# Does AbiWord v2.8.4 support .docx files?



## bloodtears (May 29, 2010)

Hi! I came across this link: http://www.abisource.com/wiki/PluginMatrix

It seems like there are plugins for AbiWord to support .docx files. However, when I install AbiWord on my FreeBSD 8.0 machine, it seems that the only plugin available is the "OpenDocument Filter".

Did I forget to make additional configurations to install the rest of the plugins, or that current Abiword (at least for FreeBSD port) does not support Office Open XML format?

Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## fronclynne (May 29, 2010)

According to http://www.freshports.org/editors/abiword-plugins/ they _should_ be part of the base install.  I can install it here and see, but I really think that finding an appropriate "plugin" for ed(1) is the True Way ForwardÂ®.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

The source has code for a bunch of plugins but it looks like only the opendoc one is installed by the port.  It's all a twisty little maze of m4 and makefiles.  Best to ask the maintainer, which is the freebsd-gnome mailing list.


----------



## fronclynne (May 29, 2010)

Weeeelll, trying to open a random docx file that I found on Inter-net opened a file, of sorts (completely garbled), and then crashed horribly.  Openoffice seems to do fine, and (I looked this up) [cmd=""]unzip -t[/cmd] doesn't report any errors, & shows a bunch of xml files inside there, like it all should be.

I'm going to jump to the conclusion that the importer is (in fact) built-in to abiword, but that it works like crap.


----------



## bloodtears (May 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The source has code for a bunch of plugins but it looks like only the opendoc one is installed by the port.  It's all a twisty little maze of m4 and makefiles.  Best to ask the maintainer, which is the freebsd-gnome mailing list.



I have also looked at the port source codes and noticed all the plugin codes are available. I am just wondering, if those plugin codes are meant to be installed together with the base (as stated in the deprecated abiword-plugin port), then we should be able to see the availability of other plugins, right?

Guess I will just send an email to the maintainer to confirm. I am quite reluctant to use OpenOffice.org as my computer is just too slow and old to support it well.


----------



## tbyte (May 5, 2011)

It doesn't seem that the port installs any plugins at first glance at least ( I might be wrong). And there are many many plugins 


```
pwd
/usr/local/lib/abiword-2.8/plugins
ls -l
total 1954
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1247386 Mar 17 23:51 opendocument.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     1345 Mar 17 23:51 opendocument.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   694860 Mar 17 23:51 opendocument.so
```

And that's stupid


----------

